# 8 mos without Teddy kitten



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Missing our dear Teddy kitten who died 8 months ago from wet FIP. He was the most beautiful sweet baby, an angel kitty. He was ours for 4 short weeks, he died at 4 mos old...
Rest in peace, dear baby. Nick still misses you and loves you. Thank you for helping send Skye our way...
You will never be forgotten.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh Speechie this just makes me tear up. It was so tragic. Lots of hugs to you and Nick. atback


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

;( So sad for you and your family....although he was only with you for a short time, he left a huge paw print on your hearts! My heart knows exactly how you feel... I am sure Teddy and Mocha are both looking down on us and still comfort us at night, especially on these anniversary nights...

Lots of hugs and empathy...


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Thank you, it is a gift to have people here who get it!
What I would give for one more snuggle


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Speechie, 
In so many ways, it's so hard to believe that 8 months have passed already, since Teddy had to Fly to the Bridge...
Your family's story and Teddy's, touched so many hearts here...and we grieved along with you...♡♡♡♡:'(
That such a Special little one, had to leave so soon...
Many (((HUGS)))...
Sharon


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Big hugs to you Speechie, no matter how short a time we have them they dig deep into our hearts. He was taken too soon but that made way for Skye


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

True, and Skye NEEDED a home. He needed us too.


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 27, 2013)

Oh, Teddy...I'm so sorry. I, too, had a kitten die from wet FIP and it's been 12 years. I still miss my little baby! 

Take your time grieving. Again, I'm very sorry!!


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Speechie, losing Teddy to FIP was devastating :-( I am so sorry that you went through this and so sorry that Teddy did not get to grow up. 
He will forever be your sweet baby kitten. Teddy will never be forgotten.


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Speechie, none of us will ever forget your harrowing journey with the sudden illness of this special, sweet little boy. But you and your family had to live it, and you all did so with such grace and courage, always keeping Teddy's needs in the forefront. Yes, you are blessed to have Skye and he is also blessed to have a family that will go to the mat for him in any way he ever needs and have already proven it in more ways than one. Big hugs from our family (2-footed and 4-footed) to yours. atback


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Agreed, yours was one of the more memorable CF stories (in a sad way). You had barely written your thread introducing us to Pazu and new kitten Teddy before he got sick. In such a short time, the posts went from happy to scared to sad. We all were pulling for him. 

RIP handsome Teddy, gone to soon.


----------



## Artiesmom1 (Jan 28, 2014)

Oh Speechie, I think we all felt the loss of Teddy. Your writings, stories came are so eloquent and we opened our hearts to you and yours. We cried along with you and your family. 
As it has been stated before, Teddy led the way for Skye. 

Run free and play, little Teddy, with my Pumpkin and Bobo up at the the bridge.......
rcat


(((((hugs)))))


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

He will always be there in your heart. I am sure you see things that bring the memories back, the good and the bad. Last night again I could picture my little dog laying on my bed. I doubt that vision will never go away. RIP Teddy.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Thank you, dear people! 
I went back and read through the old Teddy in ER post,...I cherish the outpouring of love and support during that difficult frightening time. 
I appreciate everyone's kindness ... You'll never know how much that meant to me


----------

